# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Opvliegers maar geen overgang.

## krien

Al sinds mijn 20ste heb ik last van opvliegers. De ene keer erger dan de andere keer maar gemiddeld zo eens in de maand een dag of twee. De ene keer zijn ze heviger dan de andere keer dit heeft ook te maken met welke pil ik slik. Bij een zware pil zijn ze iets minder hevig. Ik heb ook een hormoonspiraal gehad maar hoe langer die zat, hoe erger mijn opvliegers werden. Hebben meer mensen hier last van en weten jullie hoe het komt. Ik ben heel benieuwd. Groetjes,

----------

